

2010: The Open Source Tools that Made it Great - danielmorrison
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2010/12/13/2010-the-open-source-tools-that-made-it-great/

======
jsgoecke
I agree. Bundler is a gem that has changed the way I work.

